# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  *\( ^ >^)/* Smiley d'or 2019 : Les rsultats *\(^< ^)/*

## LittleWhite

Bonjour  tous et  toutes !

C'est l'heure des rsultats du concours de smiley 2019 ! Le jury, compos de LittleWhite, halaster08 et Sunchaser avons nots vos participations. Celles-ci ont t pluches et dissques afin d'offrir une notation des plus justes jamais vu. Merci pour vos participations, malgr une nette diminution des concurrents cette anne. Bravo  tous !

Pour rappel, les discussions, c'est par ici.

Les rsultats des annes prcdentes :
2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 2018

----------


## LittleWhite

*|o/[* Le classement *]\o|*
*
emixam16* _46.6 points_
*Barsy* _44.6 points_
*shadowmoon* _42 points_
*Escaptetiger* _41,5 points_
*7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ* _40 points_
Par consquent, c'est  *emixam16* et *Barsy* de composer le jury du concours de l'anne prochaine !

----------


## LittleWhite

*emixam16*


*Smileys*




> }
> Agent Dupont, si le forcen tente de sortir de la voiture renverse, vous tirez, compris?


*LittleWhite : 5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Il vise du mauvais cot, non ?
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* Il tire sur qui? La voiture ou le forcen?



> --Ф
> "Noooooooon!!! Ce n'est pas comme a qu'on utilise la brosse  toilettes!!!!
> (https://i.redd.it/g8x1f8tbcdw21.png)"


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Et encore, on notera sur l'image, qu'elle a mis un 2/5  ::): 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Merci, j'ai bien ri
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* C'est trs trs trs bien !



> ʖ
> "Unh Tiss Unh Unh Tiss Unh Tiss ... Oui, c'est pourquoi?
> (J'enlve mon casque)"


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Il fait trop de bruit votre casque
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Pas mal
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* Efficace



> (⌥~/
> Prire du matin devant ma photo de ren Coty


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* ???
*Sunchaser : 2.5/5 -* C'est trs trs trs trange



> `|
> Salet de fte foraine! J'aurai cette foutue peluche!


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* C'est de l'arnaque ce genre de jeux
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* Bravo! Tu l'as!



> =='0.==
> Agent Dupont, je crois que le barrage est prt!


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Il manque les herses
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Il y a un gros trou au milieu du barrage !
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Efficace (bis)



> >~{<
> Y'a rien a faire,  chaque fois que je fais le poirier j'ai ma jupe qui se soulve!


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Refais-le encore une fois, j'ai pas eu le temps de prendre une photo
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* L'amidon?



> O.:{
> Les fausses lvres pourquoi pas mais  ce point a fait vulgaire! Ouais enfin quand on a un grain de beaut de la taille d'un il on se la ferme, ok?


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* Faut le percer, non ?
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* On avait dit pas le physique !
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* A mon avis, il ne bat pas celui de Lemmy (Motorhead)



> ^\_'
> Avant de voir ce gars tomber les quatre fers en l'air, je ne pensais pas que c'tait physiquement possible de sourire jusqu'aux oreilles!


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* C'est pas gentil de se moquer
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* 



> -ᚘ|-
> La salle de classe est bien vide... Tu m'tonnes, on est vendredi matin!


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Il me semble qu'il y cole le vendredi
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Vendredi ? Hum, mais a me fait penser  une bonne chanson a: 



*Phrase bonus*




> Les chiens sont les seuls survivants et rgnent sur Terre. 
> Ils tudient les fossiles des tres humains disparus, et un des chiens-chercheurs dit d'une voie grave : 
> ""je suis formel, en regardant la structure de leur squelette, j'affirme que ces pauvres tres ne pouvaient pas se lcher le scrotum"". Stupfaction dans l'assemble !
> 			
> 		
> 
> "Θ⁐✂𝄋==ჰ
> Effectivement, cette dmonstration est frappante, le seul moyen pour qu'ils se lchent le scrotum est qu'on les coupe en deux... Enfin, je veux dire, ouaf!"


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Pas mal
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* 




> Nos trs(trop) chers hommes politiques font souvent la une des journaux,
>  illustrez au choix l'une des nombreuses ""affaires"", ""petites phrases"" ou lois qui ont fait la une cette anne
> 			
> 		
> 
> "(∗❛ัᴗ❛ั∗)
> Isabelle Balkany : Mon mari est innocent, tout le monde l'aime et la justice s'acharne contre ce pauvre homme. "


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Un peu facile
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -*

----------


## LittleWhite

*Barsy*

*Smileys*





> "Oh ! Oh ! Oh ! Bonjour les enfants !!
> 
> C'est bientt Nol, le jour de l'anniversaire de la naissance du petit Jsus. Et pour rendre hommage  cet vnement, le conte de Nol d'aujourd'hui portera sur l'histoire de votre propre naissance. Quelle chance ! Oh ! Oh ! Oh !"





> }
> Pour la 36me fois en 18h, la sage-femme entre dans la salle d'accouchement. "Le col est dilat  8 cm ! a ne devrait pas tarder."


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Dpchez vous un peu, j'ai des smileys a corriger moi !
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Dites donc, ils ont du bol dj d'avoir une sage-femme, vu les dserts mdicaux, les grves, etc..



> --Ф
> Le travail a enfin dmarr. "Poussez Madame !!" lance la sage-femme. A part quelques pertes, rien ne sort.


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Le bb a compte comme une perte aussi ?
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Encore une fainante qui pousse pas assez ! :-)



> ʖ
> Aprs 3/4 d'heure, on se dcide  y aller au forceps. Saisissant fermement la tte du bb, la sage-femme tire de toutes ses forces !


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Je suis pas sur que ce soit un pratique reglementaire
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Tiens, a me fait penser a "l'incroyable Docteur Pol". Un show TV sur un vto aux USA. Et la, j'ai vu ce que cela donne lorsqu'un vlage se passe mal .. c'est vraiment chaud la...



> (⌥~/
> C'est la Brzina dans la salle d'acouchement. On ne sait plus comment orienter la table d'accouchement pour russir  sortir le bb et soulager la mre.


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Je ne suis pas sur que le problme soit la table ...
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Allez voir Docteur Pol. Lui, il sait faire



> `|
> Enfin ! La tte apparait, tout le monde crie victoire !


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Un peu bizarre cette tte, non ?
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Mais il est moche, remmettez a  l'intrieur
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* "Victoire", c'est son prnom?



> =='0.==
> Le pre se prpare  couper le cordon ombilical.


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Comme d'hab c'est le pre qui doit tout faire
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Comprendre: il est tomb dans les pommes entre temps



> >~{<
> Le bb pousse ses premiers hurlements.


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* O se trouve le bouton "mute" sur ces machins l ?
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Les premiers, mais pas les derniers, bonne chance les parents! ;-)



> O.:{
> Tous runis aprs cette preuve, la nouvelle famille se fait un calin tendrement. Oooooohhh !! C'est beaaaaauuuu !!





> Et voil, le conte de Nol est finit ! N'oubliez pas de vous brosser les dents et de faire un bisous  mm avant d'aller... attendez... Revenez !! J'ai pas finit en fait, il reste encore des pages dans l'histoire !


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Quel motion
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Comment ils vont regretter aprs! ...



> ^\_'
> Compltement dcalqus aprs 6 mois sans dormir, les parents se demandent ce qu'il leur  pris le jour o ils ont dcid d'avoir un enfant.


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* C'est trop tard pour le rendre le pre a couper l'tiquette au smileys 6
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Pareil. Mais moi, ds fois, je me demande aussi qu'est ce qu'il m'a pris d'avoir une femme, un chien, un boulot, etc..



> -ᚘ|-
> Un jour, un groupe de touristes dcouvre un bb abandonn sur la table de pique-nique d'une aire d'autoroute. L'enqute pour retrouver les parents est en cours. L'enfant lui est plac en famille d'accueil...


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* Je n'aime pas les fins tristes
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Enfin une fin de conte raliste
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Moi, j'ai dj vu des touristes faire des enfants sur une table de pic-nic. J'avais rien pour filmer, dommage.




> Cette fois, c'est vraiment la fin de l'histoire. En conclusion, n'oubliez pas que les parents du Petit Poucet ont attendu d'en avoir 7 pour faire pareil, quel courage !


*2 points bonus pour le thme.*

*Phrase bonus*




> Les chiens sont les seuls survivants et rgnent sur Terre. 
> Ils tudient les fossiles des tres humains disparus, et un des chiens-chercheurs dit d'une voie grave : 
> ""je suis formel, en regardant la structure de leur squelette, j'affirme que ces pauvres tres ne pouvaient pas se lcher le scrotum"". Stupfaction dans l'assemble !
> 			
> 		
> 
> ?? ~CC ??


*LittleWhite : 2/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* C'est pas fou
*Sunchaser : 2.5/5 -* 




> Nos trs(trop) chers hommes politiques font souvent la une des journaux,
>  illustrez au choix l'une des nombreuses ""affaires"", ""petites phrases"" ou lois qui ont fait la une cette anne
> 			
> 		
> 
> q66p/! (Bayrou dans l'affaire des emplois parlementaires fictifs)


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Mme avec l'explication j'ai du mal a suivre
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -*

----------


## LittleWhite

*shadowmoon*

*Smileys*




> }
> Je me rveille aprs une soire avec des amis


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Quelle tte faites vous l
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Aprs ou pendant la soire ?
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* ma tte va exploser



> --Ф
> Je dois vomir, je vise le lavabo


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Pas sur, on dirait des chiottes
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* L'alcool est a consommer avec modration
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* moi je vomis tellement, que le vise la baignoire



> ʖ
> Mais qu'est-ce que j'ai fait pour tre dans cet tat ?


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* On se le demande tous
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Tu t'es mis "la tte  l'envers" visiblement
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* comme d'hab'



> (⌥~/
> Mon "intense" rflexion se lit sur mon visage


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* a reste difficile  lire, je prfre les livres
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* ???
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* je n'ai plus de visage



> `|
> J'essaye de sortir de la salle de bain


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* N'oubliez pas la lumire
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Ok
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* moi je dors la tte dans la cuvette des WC



> =='0.==
> Je n'arrive pas utiliser cette poigne "design"


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de clef  mettre
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Tu as bien russi  rentrer, tu peux russir  sortir
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* ah? il y avait une porte?



> >~{<
> Un de mes amis se rveille tant bien que mal


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Bof
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* ah ? j'ai des amis?



> O.:{
> Malgr qu'il soit dans un tat similaire au mien, il cherche comment m'aider


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* Deux design diffrent sur une mme porte, c'est un traquenard
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* C'est pas gagn
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* vite!! appelle les secours!!



> ^\_'
> Il arrive enfin  m'ouvrir et je peux sortir


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Quel suspens, tu devrait en faire un film
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* vite!! de l'air!!



> -ᚘ|-
> Du coup, on prpare la table pour l'apro ...


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Attention  ne pas la faire tomber
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Ouf cette histoire fini bien
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* et j'ai dj oubli que j'avais promis a Dieu que je ne boirais plus

*2 points bonus pour le thme.*


*Phrase bonus*




> Les chiens sont les seuls survivants et rgnent sur Terre. 
> Ils tudient les fossiles des tres humains disparus, et un des chiens-chercheurs dit d'une voie grave : 
> ""je suis formel, en regardant la structure de leur squelette, j'affirme que ces pauvres tres ne pouvaient pas se lcher le scrotum"". Stupfaction dans l'assemble !
> 			
> 		
> 
> ɛ==ɜ?~0X!Oo


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Super !
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* 




> Nos trs(trop) chers hommes politiques font souvent la une des journaux,
>  illustrez au choix l'une des nombreuses ""affaires"", ""petites phrases"" ou lois qui ont fait la une cette anne
> 			
> 		
> 
> "-0-0-0-≠ حح
> 
> (la marche contre l'islamophobie) "


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Pas vident  dcoder sans l'explication
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -*

----------


## LittleWhite

*Escaptetiger*

*Smileys*




> }
> On se fait flasher par les drones maintenant !


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Toujours plus haut, toujours plus loin... bientt les satellites  ::D: 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Particulier le design du drone quand mme
*Sunchaser : 2/5 -* J'aime ni les drones, ni les flashs



> --Ф
> " Et Neil, tu vas o l ? 
> 
>  Je pars pour de bon et cette fois c'est moi qui fait le Buzz "


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* Je ne connais pas de Neil moi.
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* ???
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* Tentative de jeu de mot qui me va



> ʖ
>  Ce sera un steack vegan ou faon boucher ?


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* La vraie question, c'est qui paie ?  ::D: 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Un steack vegan? retourne manger tes graines et laisse ce boucher tranquille !
*Sunchaser : 2.5/5 -* Pas clair. Mais sinon, moi, je mange du steack de vegan, comme a je fais les 2 (lgumes, bio, et proteines animales..enfin humaines, mais c'Est pareil)



> (⌥~/
>  Suis pas dou en ski; vautr dans la neige, je vois passer le tlphrique


*LittleWhite : 5/5 -* Je crois voir un de vos skis plant dans le sol 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Le sport c'est dangereux, tu es mieux comme a
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* Que de souvenirs..



> `|
> C'est plus colo d'attraper les oiseaux  l'puisette.


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Mme  l'puisette, faut se mfier que ce soit pas protg ces petites bestoiles
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Par contre a doit tre trs facile
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Tu as de drles de passe-temps, toi



> =='0.==
> En plein meeting arien, le pilote explose une roue du train d'atterrissage de l'avion Farman !


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Je connaissais pas le nom, mais j'ai tout de suite vu la rfrence
*Sunchaser : 5/5 -* no comment



> >~{<
> Un Shadok napolonien ?


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* Dsol, je ne vois pas le Shadok et encore moins la rfrence a napolon
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Le ridicule chapeau Napolonien ayant t cr pour les Shadoks,  la base (si, si)



> O.:{
> La publicit par Coluche:  Le nouvel Omo c'est celui qui lave la tache qui est cache dans le nud du torchon !   Qu'est ce qu'il y a encore comme lessive ? Y'a Persil antiredposition !


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Bof
*Sunchaser : 2.5/5 -* Pour la rfrence a Coluche



> ^\_'
> Et le Canada qui marque un but de plus en hockey sur glace !


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* Prends tout mes points, je veux pas me faire taper  la sortie, ils sont costauds les joueurs de hockey
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Bravo! On les applaudis, ainsi que Escapetiger



> -ᚘ|-
> Entre deux lignes de code de Pong, Allan Alcorn joue une partie dans la vraie vie


*LittleWhite : 4/5 -* Faut bien s'inspirer lorsque l'on fait un hit
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Quelle ide de retourner dans la vraie vie, on est bien mieux derrire son PC
*Sunchaser : 4.5/5 -* Fallait y penser

*Phrase bonus*




> Les chiens sont les seuls survivants et rgnent sur Terre. 
> Ils tudient les fossiles des tres humains disparus, et un des chiens-chercheurs dit d'une voie grave : 
> ""je suis formel, en regardant la structure de leur squelette, j'affirme que ces pauvres tres ne pouvaient pas se lcher le scrotum"". Stupfaction dans l'assemble !
> 			
> 		
> 
> "69
> 
> L'assemble: Que signifie ce fossile ?
> ...


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* Dsol pour moi c'est HS
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -* 




> Nos trs(trop) chers hommes politiques font souvent la une des journaux,
>  illustrez au choix l'une des nombreuses ""affaires"", ""petites phrases"" ou lois qui ont fait la une cette anne
> 			
> 		
> 
> " ∞ ∞ ∞  - - - ₯
> Le Brexit prends un temps infini et un retour du Grexit serait un drachme "


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Pas vident  dcoder sans l'explication
*Sunchaser : 3/5 -*

----------


## LittleWhite

*7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ*


*Smileys*




> }
> Ouah, lautre, il sest pris un lgbdsm dans lil !


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* C'est un CRS qui parle  son collgue ?
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Ca pique
*Sunchaser : 3.5/5 -* Il aurait trs bien pu se le prendre ou je pense...



> --Ф
> Le chien bouge la queue et le sage regarde le soleil.


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Je connaissais pas ce proverbe
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Dans les proverbes bizarre, j'ai "qui gobe une noix de coco, fait confiance en son anus". Je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire, mais ca me fait toujours marrer



> ʖ
> Capitaine Crochet joue  la ptanque.


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* C'est comme a que l'on a invent les boules de bowling  ::): 
*halaster08 : 5/5 -* C'est pas trs pratique
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Tant qu'il ne se gratte pas les boules, il risque pas grand chose



> (⌥~/
> Alien tente de sortir dun labyrinthe en prenant un raccourci.


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* ???
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Il a prouv qu'il est imbattable a ce petit jeu



> `|
> "Here am I floating 'round my tin can
> Far above the moon
> Planet earth is blue
> And there's nothing I can do
> "


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Jolie rfrence
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Interstellar? Ah non, merde, Bowie..



> =='0.==
> Kickapt ?


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 1/5 -* Je vois pas le rapport
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* C'est moi! Et vous allez tous mourrir!



> >~{<
> Le cochon  moustache hurle  la lune.


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* Je suis pas trs fort pour reconnatre les animaux de la ferme
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Je veux dormir moi, transformez ce monstre en bacon !
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Aaaahhh! le brme du cochon  moustache.. quelle belle saison



> O.:{
> La tite bite en a mis partout !


*LittleWhite : 2.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* C'est sale
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Dans certains sites, il y a une catgorie pour a



> ^\_'
> Ah les Pyrnes, cest beau, mais cest bien dur  vlo.


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* En voiture a ne pose pas de problme
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Essaie de remonter la pente qui mne de mon foie  mon gosier, et tu verras...



> -ᚘ|-
> Et si on se faisait un pingpong sur la table  pique-nique !


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 4/5 -* Attention a pas faire tomb les bouteilles !
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* Sous la table, sinon, en fonction de l'apro

*Phrase bonus*




> Les chiens sont les seuls survivants et rgnent sur Terre. 
> Ils tudient les fossiles des tres humains disparus, et un des chiens-chercheurs dit d'une voie grave : 
> ""je suis formel, en regardant la structure de leur squelette, j'affirme que ces pauvres tres ne pouvaient pas se lcher le scrotum"". Stupfaction dans l'assemble !
> 			
> 		
> 
> ".} --г
> Waf, waf ! Rrrrr ! Arf, arf arf arf ! Slurp, errrrr"


*LittleWhite : 3/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 2/5 -* Je comprends pas dsol
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -* 




> Nos trs(trop) chers hommes politiques font souvent la une des journaux,
>  illustrez au choix l'une des nombreuses ""affaires"", ""petites phrases"" ou lois qui ont fait la une cette anne
> 			
> 		
> 
> "҈ ₉jB=>⊆
> La loi 9 non inclusive de Simon Jolin-Barrette na pas pass. "


*LittleWhite : 3.5/5 -* 
*halaster08 : 3/5 -* Dsol je ne suis pas la politique Canadienne
*Sunchaser : 4/5 -*

----------

